# Any info regarding maker Kiyomoto?



## Atso_J (Apr 12, 2022)

I'm working on a yanagiba that I can't find much info about. The brand is Kiyomoto 清元 and I've only managed to find a couple of auction listings for their knives and a restaurant of the same name. The only lead I have is the handle that says Sakai.


----------

